# Good zoom lens for NIKON D70?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Any *compact, cheap, and good* zoom lenses out there for the D70? By cheap I mean 100-250$ range. And by compact I mean 50mm size or smaller. I need this for traveling so yea.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

how's about a 55-200mm that just came out:

http://www.vistek.ca/details/details.aspx?WebCode=230223&CategoryID=CameraLenses

$299.95 canadian ($258.96 US)

the pre-reviews that i've read have been pretty good. i plan on getting one.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nikkor 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6

Nikkor 18-70mm

Both are good walk around lenses and pretty cheap.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, I have decided on what I will do... I had a 18-70mm that I just sold, since I was always forced to use photoshop after photoshoots and I bought a

50mm 1.4
18-55mm (to replace the 18-70)
and I will buy the 
Sigma 15mm for fisheye fun and since I really can't afford the 10.5mm...

I will be traveling with these, taking macros, portraits, landscapes, and whatnot.

Comments?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> ... I had a 18-70mm that I just sold, since I was always forced to use photoshop after photoshoots ...


I'm just wondering why you're "forced" to use photoshop due to that lens?

I've used the Nikkor 18-70mm lens extensively both on land and underwater with no problems caused by the lens.

In fact that lens is said to be one of the best "kit" lenses (lenses sold with the camera body as a kit) around...


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Laith said:


> I'm just wondering why you're "forced" to use photoshop due to that lens?
> 
> I've used the Nikkor 18-70mm lens extensively both on land and underwater with no problems caused by the lens.
> 
> In fact that lens is said to be one of the best "kit" lenses (lenses sold with the camera body as a kit) around...


I'm also wondering what the problems were. The woman of the house just got that lens with her camera for the holidays and has just started using it and I would like to be able to warn her of any potential issues.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, it wasn't serious or anything, or maybe my demand for quality was too high? But compared to the crisp and sharpness of other lens like the 50mm (even though they aren't in the same class), the 18-70mm just didn't fit my demand I guess.... No worries. I have read reviews that the newer kit lens, the 18-55mm is a bit better than the 18-70mm, so I just got one to try it to see if it really is.


----------

